# Pearl Harbor Day



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wanted to take a moment to thank our service men and women for all of their hard work and dedication. It is amazing to think that 70 years ago our country was pulled into such an enormous war. I really admire the individuals that received the call to action shortly thereafter and now see why they are considered the "greatest generation."

Im sure that many of you have family members that were involved in one way or another with that dreadful day, please take a moment to thank them for their service to our country.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not too many of them left now. My great grandfather was stationed in Hawaii when Pearl Harbor was attacked. The ship he was assigned to made it through the attack, but many others around it were destroyed. He wasn't there when it all happened...my grandma was a sick 5 year old girl, and he got permission to come home to Utah to help with her medical needs for a couple weeks. Had he been there, he very well could have died in the melee. Instead my family was blessed with his continued presence, and after a long tour in the Pacific, he returned home to civilian life. He shared with me many stories before he passed away back in 2005. Saw some pretty horrific stuff while fighting for our freedom. 

We are all forever indebted to the sacrifice made by our military in WWII. Shoot, had they not done what they did, I may have been typing this in German or Japanese right now.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I Agree. I can't imagine what these men went thru. I served in the Vietnam era, however, men like these guys make me proud that they served to make our country free. They left their homes and families not knowing what the future would hold and put their lives on the line for freedom. I say give them all the accolades we can while they dwell among us.


----------

